# DAFV-Seite weg...



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

Wollte heute morgen nachgucken, weils ja nun seit 1. 04. nen neuen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geben soll, nachdem gestern dazu nix kam, ob heute was vermeldet wird..

DAFV Seite geht nix mehr.
Bei euch auch so?
Wenn ja, seit wann?

Oder hat der Neue die Arbeit aufgenommen und erst mal die Seite stiillgelegt???

Weiss jemand was?


----------



## Vanner (2. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Seite weg...*

Bei mir auch "Kein Zugriff auf die Seite".


----------



## Deep Down (2. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Seite weg...*

Vllt endlich Insolvenz angemeldet?


----------



## Norbi (2. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Seite weg...*

DAFV-Seite weg...

Ich würde lieber lesen.....DAFV weg:m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Seite weg...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Vllt endlich Insolvenz angemeldet?


eher nicht - die haben ja  gerade Kohle über, weil sie nix mehr aktiv groß gearbeitet haben, und Rücklagen vollpumpen (siehe Delegiertenmaterial zur HV)....

Wahrscheinlich will sich Frau Dr. oder ihr saarländischer Gegenkandidat mal wieder auf der Grünen Woche wichtig machen, die sind ja beide lieber "wichtig" unterwegs, statt "richtig" zu arbeiten, wenn man sich so Fotos anguckt auf den jeweiligen Seiten, da brauchen sie dann Rücklagen, um das "verkaufen" zu können ;-) 

Denke eher an Technik/Provider-Problem (die Jungs hier wissen genau, warum ich nirgends randarf, wo ich was anrichten könnte...) oder dass eben vielleicht der neue ÖA die Seite zerschossen hat??


----------



## Franz_16 (2. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Seite weg...*

So wie das von hier aussieht, gönnt sich der Server auf dem die Seite liegt, derzeit eine Auszeit. Auch die Seite des Dienstleisters der sich um die Domain kümmert ist nicht erreichbar. 

Sowas kommt in den besten Familien vor.


----------



## Franky (2. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Seite weg...*

Häuft sich in letzter Zeit ungemein. Nicht beim DAFV und dessen Hoster, nein - viele Hersteller bieten neue Firmware für Switches und Co an, die nicht ganz so ausgereift ist, wie sie sein sollte. Dann kommt es leider zu unnötigen Ausfällen, weil die Dinger nach den Update unter anderem einfach mal nicht mehr starten wollen - und in Zeiten von Fernwartung und Auslagerung in Rechenzentren ist das schnell mal mit einem nicht unerheblichen zeitlichen Mehraufwand verbunden - sofern denn "nur" der Knopf einmal neu gedrückt werden muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Seite weg...*

Also Techni(c)k(er) und (ausnahmsweise mal) nicht DAFV schuld?

Danke - dacht ich mir doch, dass ihr sowas besser im Blick habt als ich!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Seite weg...*

wieder da.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Seite weg...*



Norbi schrieb:


> DAFV-Seite weg...
> 
> Ich würde lieber lesen.....DAFV weg:m:m:m


mit Petra aufen Mars;-))

Moin Moin Norbi


----------

